# May I introduce to you..... **NEW PHOTOS ADDED**



## markadoodle (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like to introduce to you all my new 2012 filly.

Before I post the picture I would like to tell you a bit about her;

The breeder isn't sure if she was born In Jan or Feb, so I don't know how many months she is... but here is what I know..

She has lived her life roaming the hills of Maine with her herd and her only handling was pushing her up to a wall to get her shots and released back out to fear human interaction and fearing her own shadow...

Once I saw this filly and the fear in her eyes I knew that no matter what, I couldn't leave her there, I had to take her home, I didn't know how it would work out, but I had to buy her.

So after talking with the breeder and buying TWO of the foals living life like wild mustangs we had to try to catch her, it took about 2 hours to finally 'herd' her into the barn -- a pool full of sweat lost later she was finally in a stall, and me being the person I am had about twenty halters in the trailer, and just so happened to have weanling ones too, so once the breeder got a halter thrown on her she was dripping sweat and panting like a dog, he drug and pushed her into my trailer like a pig we discussed paperwork and coming back for the other foal after weaning (Next month - WOOHOO) we could hear her panicking in the trailer and it was oh-so-sad.

Many times of pulling over and checking on her later we were finally home.

I hopped up in the trailer and "filly" was sweating and full of fear. Before attempting anything I shut the door behind me and sat with her until she relaxed some, I talked to her to ensure her everything was okay and that she is going to be loved, fed, and spoiled.

After getting her, "Filly" and I made our way out of the trailer and into the barn, she thrashed around multiple times and was so full of fear.

Once I got her in her stall she seemed to calm down quite a bit, I got her new fresh hay, and cool fresh water and let her "sit and chill" for a few hours, then later that night the spoiling began -- talking to her, reading to her, loving her, and when she let me - scratching her and hands-on interaction.

After daily spoiling and pampering she was making a turn-around each morning, she was getting better and better, and starting to ENJOY me coming in the stall with her, ENJOY me talking to her.

Anyways 6 days of positive interactions and loving her later - 7/19/2012 she let me get clippers on her and she was soo understanding, she has turned around to be SUCH a sweetheart.

Here is a picture I got of her today,

Please excuse the god-awful clip job.

I wasn't going to push her by doing her ears, and the blades kept catching and leaving trace marks.

Also 6 days of thinking later my little "Filly" has a new barn name...

Please welcome "Jazz"..


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2012)

She looks like a sweetie!!!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful filly! So glad she has sich a wonderful home with you. Love her eyes-you can tell she's a smart girl


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 23, 2012)

For a minute there I thought you were going to say your "Filly" was a "colt" LOL...

Cute little girl. Thanks for giving her a loving home.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, that's what I thought too- that it would end up being a boy. It's a shame that people treat their horses like that- I know of a couple of farms that just dont handle them at all- they are left wild and non socialized- except for things like worming and shots or any kind of unpleasant experiences.


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya'll do realize that it's a pretty standard practice to allow foals to grow and mature before putting them through any kind of training right? ya'll are bad mouthing people who may have a different view of things but that doesn't make them wrong. I've done it both ways and if I'm purchasing a horse vs breeding my own, I kinda like the more hands off approach especially when I'm purchasing anything under 2 years of age.


----------



## Tremor (Jul 27, 2012)

circlesinthesand said:


> Ya'll do realize that it's a pretty standard practice to allow foals to grow and mature before putting them through any kind of training right? ya'll are bad mouthing people who may have a different view of things but that doesn't make them wrong. I've done it both ways and if I'm purchasing a horse vs breeding my own, I kinda like the more hands off approach especially when I'm purchasing anything under 2 years of age.


I have never personally met a responsible breeder who believes in a hands off approach. My experience only. The people I have met that do this have no reason to own horses. No vet, farrier, basic care, etc.

There is only one person I know (online, not personally) who does this and she has her youngsters on the range until weaning. She has well bred QHs and well trained ones at that.

This is the best time to correctly train a foal; while they're on their dam and are a sponge mentally. That is my experience.

I cannot fathom not handling or even halter breaking a youngster. I cannot fathom leaving a foal to its self on pasture without farrier care either. A LOT can happen to a foals hooves and legs without farrier care. You can also loose delicate time when it comes to correcting them.

This is my experience and my opinion. Your's isn't wrong by any means. Just not how I do things.


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you all, she IS very sweet and has came so far!

She is now fully body clipped (okay, haven't finished the legs yet) she leads beautifully and isn't afraid of me catching her.

Here are a few photos of her with my 08 homebred mare Misty.


----------



## Tremor (Aug 1, 2012)

I love seeing pictures of her on Facebook.


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 2, 2012)

Tremor said:


> I love seeing pictures of her on Facebook.


That is so nice to know! I appreciate that!

Here's another photo of her, I love her head.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 3, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## Trish (Aug 4, 2012)

What a sweet heart. You are a true blessing to her.


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 14, 2012)

She is so sweet! I love the pictures of her running with her "hot pink" halter!!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Aug 15, 2012)

She is a VERY pretty girl! Thanks for giving her a loving home


----------

